# The Best Science Fiction Character of ALL TIME



## GrownUp

It is high time this was sorted out. After all, they'e been showing on (British) television interminable Top Tens and Top One Hundreds about many lesser issues, like best adverts and best music videos and best sex scenes, I mean good grief.

This is not an issue I come to lightly. Indeed, I have no resolution on the subject. Well, yes I do, Obi Wan Kenobi.

But feel free to change my mind.

We'd best do a shortlist, and then a poll, which'll result in a Top Ten.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Best in a book: Joshua Calvert (Nights Dawn Trilogy)

Best in a film: Han Solo

Best in General: Han Solo....gotta love his attitude


----------



## dwndrgn

There are so many to choose from!  I'd say that from books there is a tie for me between Gabaldon's Jamie Fraser and Brooks' Panamon Creel.

From movies it would have to be The Drunken Master..oh..not fantasy or scifi.  How about R2 D2.


----------



## GrownUp

Tsujigiri said:
			
		

> Best in a book: Joshua Calvert (Nights Dawn Trilogy)
> 
> Best in a film: Han Solo
> 
> Best in General: Han Solo....gotta love his attitude



How can you say Han Solo is cooler than Obi Wan? I am tempted to take on a martial-arts-ninja stance towards you. Battle-style.

I mean Obi Wan (Alec Guinness). He just looks over in your direction and he rules. And then he has a light sabre! Han Solo has to say something before he's cool. And he never has a light sabre.

He never has a light sabre.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Because Han Solo essentially is a fairly normal guy who still manages to get the girl, helps save the universe, looks good whilst doing it, has a talking and walking carpet for a best friend and owns the Millennium Falcon.

Obi Wan by comparison trained Darth Vader, who is the real hero of the story because lets face it...Luke is a nonce


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Not sure if this is really in the spirit of this particular thread but my fav sci-fi character was Dr. Jekyll & Mr. Hyde. An allegory on the evil men do, but a fascinating creation! 

p.s. Tsuji is right - Obi-Wan is rubbish  (strike me down & I'll be more powerful than you can imagine? Did he mean in terms of wattage or something? ~"Clap-on, Clap-off.."~  )


----------



## Darken Rahl

Best scifi character, hmm..... how about Zaphod Beeblebrox?  Two heads, three arms, an ego at least the size of a small moon, and he invented the Pangalactic Gargle Blaster. (Anybody got a recipe?)
Best fantasy character........ this gets tougher........ gotta go with Drizzt Do'Urden.  A dark elf with a huge heart, badass blades, and a 600 pound panther from the astral plane, the ultimate hero because he is always going to have to prove himself to everyone he meets.  
Best villian... me. Evil incarnate, power is all that matters.


----------



## Quokka

Paul Maud'Dib. 

and from movies H.R. Giger's Alien, 2 for the price of one


----------



## eccles_1960

Best in TV?.......The Doctor. The new one looks like a winner.
Best in film?.......Darth Vader.
Best in a fantasy book?..Cohen the Barbarian by Terry Pratchett.
Best in a SciFi book?....Shiplord Straha in the World War series by Harry Turtledove. (I really must hurry up with the review of these that I promised)


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Some of my faves:


Hari Seldon (Foundation). 
Kerth Gersen (Vance's Demon Princes books). 
C'Mell the Girlygirl from Cordwainer Smith's works.


----------



## Leto

My favorites belong to the Atreides females : Jessica, Alia, Chani and Ghanima. Although early novels have men as main characters, women are the real strength of the Dune novels.  I personnaly think Alia was the most tragic character of this saga - with her nephew Leto II. 

I also have a soft spot for the Grey Mouser from the Lankhmar serie, Tem - a transparent private eye who appear in Les Futurs mystères de Paris - and Maureen Johnson Smith Long from To sail beyond the sunset.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

I like the Mouser too, but tend to be precious about blurring between SF and fantasy.  

Another character I should mention is Isaac Asimov's detective, Elijah Bailey.


----------



## Circus Cranium

(Because Han Solo essentially is a fairly normal guy who still manages to get the girl, helps save the universe, looks good whilst doing it, has a talking and walking carpet for a best friend and owns the Millennium Falcon.)


Plus he was Indianna Jones in another life.


----------



## Jay

> but tend to be precious about blurring between SF and fantasy


 
Agreed. Here's mine, admitedly I am not as veresed in Sci-fi as I am fantasy, but i'm working on it

Strictly Sci-Fi (no particular order):

1. Muad Dibb - _Dune_ - by *Frank Herbert*
2. Soul Weintaub - _Hyperion_ - *Dan Simmons*
3*. *Joshua Calvert - Night's Dawn trlogy - *Peter F. Hamilton*
4. Ender Wigins - _Ender's Game_ - *Orson Scott Card*
5. Winston Smith - _1984_ - *George Orwell*
6. Severian - _Book of the New Sun_ - *Gene Wolfe*
7*. *tergis Cromis - _Virconium_ - *M. John Harrison*
8. Sir Richard Francis Burton - _Riverworld_ - *Philip Jose Farmer*
9. Genly Ai -_ Left Hand of Darkness_ - *Ursula k. Leguin*
10. Mahasamatman - _Lord of Light_ - *Roger Zelazny*
11. Brendan Doyle - _The Anubis Gates_- *Tim Powers*
12. Steerpyke - _Gormenghast_ - *Mervyn Peake'*
13. Tagomi- _The Man in the High Castle_ - *Philip K. Dick*
14. Miles Naismith Vorkosigan - _Vorksogian_ - *Lois Mcmaster Bujold*
15. Guy Montag - _Farenheit 451_ - *Ray Bradbury*
16. Bernard Marx - _Brave New World_ - *Aldous Huxley*

(Next 3 If we are calling *Mieville* Sci-fi)

17. Isaac - _Perdido Street Station_
18. The Weaver - _Perdido Street Station_
_19. Uther Doul - The Scar_
20. Wandering Jew - _A Canticle for Leibowitz_ - *Walter M. Miller*
21. Kane - by *Karl Edward Wagner*
22. Kirth Gersen - _Demon Princes_ - *Jack Vance* 
23. Cugel -_ Dying Earth_ - *Jack Vance*

switching to TV for a moment

24. Garrick - _Star Trek Deep Space Nine_ - (I just always thougth he was a great character)
25. Han Solo -_ StarWars_ - no explanation needed.


http://fantasybookspot.com


----------



## LancerSr

Science Fiction Character - Ellen Ripley from the Alen movies

Fantasy Character - Raistlin, twin brother of Caramon, Dragonlance Chronicles


----------



## GrownUp

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> p.s. Tsuji is right - Obi-Wan is rubbish  (strike me down & I'll be more powerful than you can imagine? Did he mean in terms of wattage or something? ~"Clap-on, Clap-off.."~  )



Winters_Sorrow you continue to defy me. I'm keeping an eye on you...

On another note, I second Ellen Ripley.


----------



## AryaUnderfoot

Best Sci-Fi character:

I'm all about Ender from _Ender's Game_.  Gotta love child heroes.  The later books, not so much... but the first time I read that book I _so_ wanted to be part of his crew.

Best Fantasy:

Too many to choose from.  Of course, I absolutely love Arya Stark, but I think I'll have to go with one of these three: Deerskin (_Deerskin_, Robin Mckinley), Harry (_The Blue Sword, _same author), or Aeryn (_The Hero and the Crown, _same author).  What can I say, I love the way she writes women.

Best Comic Book character:

All about Batman over here.  He's just a pissed off, tragic man with a tool belt.  Kicka--.


----------



## angrybuddhist

The best sci-fi character in a book is James Bolivar diGriz, the Stainless Steel Rat.


----------



## Jay

I made a list that was strictly Sci-Fi earlier in this thread, but apparently fantasy is creeping so here is mine:

1. Tyrion Lannister - A Song of Ice and Fire - George R.R. Martin 
2. Corwin - Chroncile of Amber - Roger Zelazny 
3. The Weaver - Perdido Street station - China Mieville 
4. Steerpyke - Gormenghast - Mervyn Peake 
5. Olorin - The Lord of the Rings - JRR Tolkien 
6. Muad Dibb (Paul Atredies) – Dune – Frank Herbert 
7. Sol Wentaub – Hyperion – Dan Simmons 
8. Anasurimbur Kellhus – Prince of Nothing – R. Scott Bakker 
9. Deth - Riddle Master of Hed - Patrica Mckillip 
10. John Uskglass - Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell - Susanna Clarke (small roll, but incredible) 
11. Rincewind – Discworld – Terry Pratchett 
12. Thomas Abbey – A Land of Laughs – Jonathan Carroll 
13. Jon Snow - A Song of Ice and Fire - George R.R. Martin 
14. Uther Daul – Scar – China Meilville 
15. Andrew VanBergen – The Last Coin – James P. Blaylock 
16. Brenan Doyle - The Anubis gates - Tim Powers 
17. Joshua Calvert - Night's Dawn trlogy - Peter F. Hamilton 
18. tergis Cromis - Virconium - M. John Harrison 
19. Mahasamatman - Lord of Light - Roger Zelazny 
20. Miles Naismith Vorkosigan - Vorksogian - Lois Mcmaster Bujold 
21. Elric Melnibone – Elric Saga – Michael Moorcock 
22. Thomas Covenant – Chronicles of Thomas Covenant – Stephen R. Donalsdon 
23. Guy Montag - Farenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury 
24. Kane - by Karl Edward Wagner 
25. Kirth Gersen - Demon Princes - Jack Vance 
26. Conan – Conan series- Robert E. Howard 
27. Gray Mouser – Lankhmar – Fritz Leiber 
28. Bernard Marx - Brave New World - Aldous Huxley 
29. Ged - Earth Sea Cycle – Ursula Leguin 
30. Severian - Book of the New Sun - Gene Wolfe 
31. Ender Wigins - Ender's Game - Orson Scott Card 
32. Genly Ai - Left Hand of Darkness - Ursula k. Leguin 
33. Tagomi- The Man in the High Castle - Philip K. Dick 
34. Duncan Idaho – Dune – Frank Herbert 
35. Sir Richard Francis Burton - Riverworld - Philip Jose Farmer 
36. Winston Smith - 1984 - George Orwell 
37. Harold Shea -The Complete Enchanter - L. Sprague De Camp 
38. Jerry Cornelius - Cornelius Quartet- Michael Moorcock 
39. Phaethon - Golden Age Trilogy - John C. Wright 
40. LittleFinger - A Song of Ice and Fire - George R.R. Martin 
41. Grand Admiral Thrawn - Star Wars- Timothy Zahn (yes I put a Starwars Eu character on my list! He's a good damn character) 
42. Hunter Hawk - Night Life of Gods - Thorne Smith 
43. Jane Alderberry,- Iron Dragon's Daugther - Michael Swanwick 
44. Mister Croup and Mister Vandemar - NeverWhere - Neal Gaiman (a duo) 
45. Shadow - American Gods -Neil Gaiman 
46. Scott Crane - The Last Call - Tim Powers 
47. Jack Faust - Jack Faust - Micahel Swanwick 
48. Anomander Rake - Malazan - Steven Erikson (so he's a bit archetypical) 
49. Lyra Belacqua - His Dark Materials -Philip Pullman 
50. Vinculus - Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell - Susanna Clarke


----------



## Andyhug

Marty McFly if that counts
if not then the high lord guy from the first thomas covenant novel i will always remember him fondly!


----------



## Lacedaemonian

I second Marty McFly.

When did the Mackems learn to write?


----------



## Andyhug

Well I am not sure as to the exact date, it was definitely sometime around 2003 though!


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Awesome!!


----------



## Rane Longfox

Sci-fi: Sniper - Neal Asher's "The Skinner" or Morat Gurgeh - "The Player of Games", Iain M. Banks

Fantasy: Quick Ben - Malazan series, Uther Doul - "The Scar", China Mieville


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Changed my mind.....new favourite sci-fi creation... "Zap Brannigan, the man with no name!"


----------



## a|one

No particular order... (sf/f)

Elric of Melnibone
Tawl
Link 
Severian
Tyrion Lannister
Captain Jack Sparrow (Or better yet lets just say Johnny Depp )
Vegeta (More for sheer coolness than character depth)
Donnie Darko
Spike Spegal
Merlin (Mary Stewart version)
Jimmy McCray


----------



## Brian G Turner

Best science fiction character of all time?



No contest.


----------



## Brian G Turner

PS - It may be an idea to re-examine this subject from separate Film and Book perspectives...

Hm, methinks I should introduce chronicles awards soon.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Will there be chocolate?

If there is chololate will it be nice chocolate?

To ensure it's nice chocolate can we have a testing committee?

Can I *be* the testing committee?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

and the award for most annoying poster goes too.....


----------



## Tsujigiri

Will there be an award for most annoying poster?

 If there is an award for most annoying poster will it involve chocolate?

Will we have a sliding scale of annoyance for quality of chocolate?

Can I add this as part of my entry?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

could have been worse....it could have been the annoying song..


----------



## Chimeco

Sci-Fi:  Martin Silenus - Hyperion - Dan Simmons
Fantasy: Caine - Blade of Tyshalle - Matthew Stover.
Fantasy:  Tyrion Lannister - George RR Martin
Star Wars:  Darth Vader.  Han man runs a close second though.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> could have been worse....it could have been the annoying song..



Please...that would have been too obvious


----------



## Estelthea

I don't know if I could choose a best chracter, I have a few favourites but picking from my list of best books/series and the characters that really stand out to me:

Steepike (Gormenghast), so evil and manipulative but with real pathos too, I've always found him rather sexy.
Gollum (and Sméagol), pathos again and suffering and really tragic in the end.
Sam Vimes (Discworld), because I admire his attitude and the way he has developed over the series.

Of course my real favourites are my own characters but I don't think I should vote for them!


----------



## gleek

i happen to have a soft spot for robots/androids.. 

r. daneel olivaw (from isaac asimov's robot novels)
data (from star trek: the next generation)


----------



## Nilentropy

i'm partial to sci-fi detectives. Lije Bailey (Asimov), Jorj X. McKie (Herbert)


----------



## Jof2004

There's rather a lot of fantasy characters in a best sci-fi character thread. 

James T Kirk. No contest.
Londo Molari
Darth Maul. Great lightsaber. Works when broken in half.
Garek, DS9


----------



## Sooby

"We need rest. The spirit is willing but the flesh is spongy and bruised." Zapp, Amazon Women in the Mood


----------



## Drachir

Thank you Ainulindale, I haven't read most of the books mentioned and as a resut will be giving your very complete listing a good look.


----------



## a|one

> Steerpyke - Gormenghast - Mervyn Peake



Never heard of this author/character, but it sounds very interesting. How would you describe the writing style?


----------



## Rane Longfox

a|one said:
			
		

> Never heard of this author/character, but it sounds very interesting. How would you describe the writing style?


 
Gormenghast is very dark writing. A lot of people see Mieville as the successor to Mervyn Peake, if you've read any Mieville that might help understand


----------



## ShockWave

Yep, I'll go with R Daneel Olivaw ... Caves of Steel ... 
Another good Asimov anti hero is The Mule from the Foundation Series
Silk ... The Belgariad
Best TV Award goes to the original marvin in Hitchhikers guide - the tv series
Film ... Hmmmm ... hate to say it .. but I'll have to go with Han Solo ... 
I've been reading Sci fi and fantasy for 40 years ... so my list is long ... I'll give it to you in small doses .... 
Best Artisits .. Giger and Rodney Matthews


----------



## Stalker

SF Books
1. *Samuel Leghorn Clemens* - _Riverworld_ by P.J. Pharmer
2. *Aenea* - _Endimion_ by Dan Simmons
3. *Maxim Kammerer* - _Inhabited Island_ trilogy by Arkady and Boris Strugatsky
4. *Martin Silen* - _Hyperion & Endimion_ tetralogy by Dan Simmons
5. *Gollum* (if fantasy characters are allowed) - _The Lord of the Rings_ by J.R.R. Tolkien

SF Movies
1. *Master Yoda* - Star Wars
2. *Hellen Ripley* - Alien series
3. *Alien*  - Alien Series
4. *Captain Kirk* - Star Treck
5. *Stalker* - Stalker


----------



## cyborg_cinema

Robinette Broadhead — _Gateway_ (pseudo antihero)


----------



## kaneda

Darth Vader. End of subject


----------



## GOLLUM

*SCI FI: *  *HAL 9000 * (computer) from Kubrik's *2001 A Space Odyssey*
*FANTASY: *  *Tyrion Lannister * from GRRM *Song Of Ice and Fire*.


----------



## Culhwch

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> *SCI FI: **HAL 9000 *(computer) from Kubrik's *2001 A Space Odyssey*
> *FANTASY: **Tyrion Lannister *from GRRM *Song Of Ice and Fire*.


 
What, not a Erikson character? I am shocked! Shocked!


----------



## sanityassassin

I've got to agree with Han Solo in film

In books Jon Shannow -wolf in shaddow -David Gemmell


----------



## GOLLUM

Culhwch said:
			
		

> What, not a Erikson character? I am shocked! Shocked!


Well I did have Lord Anomander Rake as my No. 2 fav fantasy character but Tyrion is No. 1. by a short half nose..


----------



## Pyan

(In no particular order)

Pyanfar Chanur
Kimball Kinnison
Miles Vorkosigan
Beowulf Sheaffer
R2-D2
Tyrion Lannister
Oscar Gordon
Ripley
Sam Gamgee
Paul Atredies
Lazarus Long
Jaxom of Ruatha Hold
Druss the Legend
Sam Vimes
Reepicheep the Mouse
Fost Longstrider

I've been reading this stuff for far too long!


----------



## Rosemary

*Science Fiction*
1st Obi-Wan Kanobi - Star Wars
2nd Muad Dibb - Dune

*Fantasy*
No contest here  !
1st Gollum - LOTR
2nd Faraday Tree Friend - Axis Trilogy/Sara Douglass


----------



## kyektulu

*My choice would have to be either the kat or kryten from Red Dwarf.

 I agree with LancerSr with the best fantasy charecter of all time, Raistlin you cant beat him! *


----------



## Thadlerian

Science Fiction:

*Lord Estraven* from The Left Hand of Darkness.
*Johor/George Sherban* from Shikasta.

Fantasy:

*Hazel-rah* and *Bigwig/Thlayli* from Watership Down.
None above, none on the sides, and those who are below should watch out, 'cause these are *Great*!
There's of course a little room left for:
*Dr. Alfred Prunesquallor* from Gormenghast.
*Tyrion Lannister* from A Song of Ice and Fire.


----------



## kyektulu

*Dhamon Grimwolf.
He is a great Fantasy charecter too, the ultimate anti-hero.
*


----------



## The Ace

Like both Gersen and Sam Vimes, but my all-time fave has GOT to be Ace Garp (Ace Trucking Co. 2000AD). Money-grabbing, cunning, gullible and funny all at once. As well as being totally incomprehensible.


----------



## Sketti

Oh boy! A bit tough  

SF

TV : Hmm... it's between Samantha Carter (SG-1), Rodney McKay (SG:A) and Londo Molari (B5) and River (Firefly)

Movie: Holy... this one is definitely between Han Solo and Darth Vader >.<! But Star Wars definitely has the best SF movie chars of all time. Obi Wan, Yoda, 3PO, R2, Luke, Leia... 

Book: Captain Signy Mallory! ~ Downbelow Station, C.J. Cherryh. 

FANTASY

TV: Xena. 

Movie: Jack Sparrow 

Book: The Fool, from Robin Hobb's books.


----------



## Ozymandias

Dr. Who all the way! Although Captain Kirk comes in close second.

 And as for real life goes, Nikola Tesla is my personal hero.








Go Cardinals.


----------



## The Upright Man

Winters_Sorrow said:


> Not sure if this is really in the spirit of this particular thread but my fav sci-fi character was Dr. Jekyll & Mr. Hyde. An allegory on the evil men do, but a fascinating creation!


 
erm dr j and mr h isnt sci fi


----------



## The Upright Man

Best in TV?.......Jean-Luc Picard or Data
Best in film?.......Scottie in ST IV:VH
Best in a fantasy book?......Jimmy The Hand
Best in a SciFi book?....Dr. Samuel (Sam) Becket


----------



## Cloud

Lord Miles Naismith Vorkosigan gets my vote, after close to 40 years of reading SF.  Valentine Michael Smith gets a nomination.


----------



## Ozymandias

Dave Lister.


----------



## BookStop

The Upright Man said:


> erm dr j and mr h isnt sci fi


 
Dr. J and Mr. H is very much sci-fi. Science Fiction isn't all space battles and aliens, you know.

As for my fav sf character - I'll have to say Han Solo, but all the original Star Wars characters get a big thumbs up! Einstein in Watchers is a close second, but that may be cuz I'm a sucker for dogs.


----------



## Mouse

Rimmer from Red Dwarf
Stark from Farscape
Lyra from His Dark Materials
Etta from The Liveship Traders
Pantalaimon from His Dark Materials
Bartimaeus from The Bartimaeus Trilogy
Merry and Pippin from LoTR

And if I had to pick just one? Bartimaeus. He's so funny!


----------



## The Upright Man

BookStop said:


> Dr. J and Mr. H is very much sci-fi. Science Fiction isn't all space battles and aliens, you know.
> 
> As for my fav sf character - I'll have to say Han Solo, but all the original Star Wars characters get a big thumbs up! Einstein in Watchers is a close second, but that may be cuz I'm a sucker for dogs.


 
actually is contempary Horror not an ounce of Sci-Fi in it sorry


----------



## Robert M. Blevins

This is on the edge of the sci-fi genre, but I would say 'Winston Smith' from '1984' or 'Hal' from '2001'.


----------



## Delvo

The "fantasy" answers in here that people are talking abuot aren't nearly as strange as the "list" answers, given that "best" is a singular noun, not a plural one...


----------



## j d worthington

The Upright Man said:


> actually is contempary Horror not an ounce of Sci-Fi in it sorry


 
On that one, I'll have to chime in and disagree. Like Frankenstein, this is one of the early science fiction novels, as it relied on a "scientific" mechanism (at least so recognized at the time) rather than a supernatural element, as the motivating factor, and it is closely allied to so many "cautionary tales" in sf about the dangers of science if misused (in this case, the concern was very much the then ongoing debate of mechanistic materialism vs. spirituality -- much like Machen's purely metaphysical The Terror, which has Nature turn against humankind for their rejection of the spiritual. In Stevenson's novel, however, it is predicated on a scientific method of separating the "divided self"; while it is certainly horror, it is nonetheless still classed as an early example of science fiction writing by a fair number of authorities in the field.


----------



## jenna

Funny to see that many people have listed Tyrion Lannister as a fave. I'm much more fond of Jon Snow (can see a major book crush developing over the course of the series!) and Dany. I actually go through and mark when their next chapters are so I know how long I've got to go until I get back to them!

So I will list those two as faves, also Parry from Incarnations which is half fantasy half sci-fi, Hope Hubris from Bio of a Space Tyrant, and Druss the Legend.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Someone mentioned from quite a while ago Zaphod. I second that! You gotta love the guy! 
I also say Rimmer as well...what an uptight, cynical legend!

And how could I forget? The Doctor of course...not a specific one (although I do love the David Tennent reincarnation!) but just the general idea of him...This mysterious guy who travels the Universe, to whatever time he wants, always beating the bad guy, and being super cool and indestructable along the way!


----------



## Weasel Soup

Hehe My 2c

Sci Fi:
Paul Maud Dibb
Molly from Neuromancer,William Gibson
Father Sandoz from Mary Doria Russell's Series

Fantasy:
Arya Stark (by a nose over many other GRRM characters)


----------



## Loner

HoopyFrood said:


> And how could I forget? The Doctor of course...not a specific one (although I do love the David Tennent reincarnation!) but just the general idea of him...This mysterious guy who travels the Universe, to whatever time he wants, always beating the bad guy, and being super cool and indestructable along the way!



Well if we are talking about the best character of all _TIME_, he is the logical choice because he has access to all time, being a Timelord.

Heh, i couldn't resist the pun!


----------



## The Upright Man

Loner said:


> Well if we are talking about the best character of all _TIME_, he is the logical choice because he has access to all time, being a Timelord.
> 
> Heh, i couldn't resist the pun!


 
pun?? wheres?? all i see is an attempt at one, and to have The Doctor as the best of all time is somewhat of a misdimeanor as if he could change Time he would therefore create a time paradox with changing what he may have changed in the past as is seen on Satalite 5 and with Torchwood


----------



## Loner

The Upright Man said:


> pun?? wheres?? all i see is an attempt at one,



Okay, _attempt_ at one then. Point is, I was being funny not serious.



The Upright Man said:


> to have The Doctor as the best of all time is somewhat of a misdimeanor as if he could change Time he would therefore create a time paradox with changing what he may have changed in the past as is seen on Satalite 5 and with Torchwood




Pedant.  Yes you're right (of course). I just wanted to play on the "time" theme of the title of the thread.


----------



## lordoftime

The Doctor. No suprise there!

EDIT The point of the Doctor is  not just that he has adventures through time across the universe, but also acts as a guardian of the timelines and history of the worlds he visits. Therein lies his appeal. He has the power but does not use it. He only interferes if a major threat like the Daleks  or Cybermen are around.


----------



## Loner

Also he is the only character (that i can think of) that spans _all time_ and so can rightfully hold the title!


----------



## lordoftime

True as a Time Lord, he walks in eternity.....


----------



## SteveR

TV: Zaphod, Kryten, River or Jane (Firefly), Quark and Garak of course.

Book: Tanner Mirabel (Chasm City)

Film: The Alien


Somehow I am finding the worst character of all time easier to answer!

Wesley Crusher, Wesley Crusher and Wasley bloomin' Crusher. 

Cheers


----------



## Paige Turner

I quite liked Hudson (Bill Paxton) from _Aliens_. He had all the good lines, and a great delivery, and he was the most loveable colonial marine wienie you could imagine, right down to the barbed-wire tattoo.


----------



## Scriven

Zaphod Beeblebrox is the first character to come to mind. The Hitchhiker books were boring without him.


----------



## Teir

The Doctor


----------



## Nesacat

As far as television is concerned it would have to be the Doctor. He walks in time, he walks alone and his people have been destroyed yes he strives to keep helping to save others.... And I'd like to visit the Tardis please.


----------



## Harpo

Judge Dredd, but only from 2000AD comic, not the film version.


----------



## nixie

Nope Johnny Alpha (strontium dog) was better


----------



## Harpo

Maybe so, but SD started in Starlord comic (as did Rojaws and Hammerstein) which was later merged with what I still think of as "Two-Fashioned Eddie" (after hearing a customer in a newsagent call it that in 1977)


----------



## nixie

Yes it did, Wolfie Smith also carried over to 2000AD for a while.


----------



## Nesacat

Can't pin a favourite character in a book down though. There are several that are favourites at one time or another depending largely on what life and me are doing together at the time.

Oh yes to Judge Dredd from the comics. used to read those for quite a long time.


----------



## bruno-1012

Film - Klatuu


Books - Vimes


Comics - Judge Dredd


TV - Andromeda ....just cos


----------



## Paige Turner

Comics? Gotta be Swamp Thing. 

The tragedy.
The pathos.
The _muck…_

I think I have to go re-read them now.


----------



## Joel007

Malcom Reynolds, all the other characters reflect parts of his personality that he's lost  
Does Vimes count? technically not Sci-Fi methinks. He's got my vote too though!


----------



## Azathoth

I don't know if anyone else mentioned this, but I rather liked the crew from Farscape.  

(Damn, I loved that show.  They did so much on such a limited budget.  Pure awesomeness.)


----------



## Robert M. Blevins

How about an honorable mention for Ricardo Montalban playing 'Kahn' in Star Trek II?

"From hell's heart, I strike at thee...for hate's sake..."

"Oh, no...you can't get away..."   (LOL)


----------



## SpaceShip

Dr Jekyl.


----------



## Cloud

yeah, Kahn was pretty good.  And the blue plantlady.  

Not as good as Miles though--Miles is so damn likeable.


----------



## The DeadMan

Science Fiction - Han Solo
Fantasy - Tanis Halfelven


----------



## Teir

Azathoth said:


> I don't know if anyone else mentioned this, but I rather liked the crew from Farscape.
> 
> (Damn, I loved that show. They did so much on such a limited budget. Pure awesomeness.)


 
*grins* Used to be a huge fan of it myself


----------



## Phobos

Anasurimbor Kellhus of the Prince of Nothing series is probably the most interesting and engaging character ever written.


----------



## The Upright Man

Captain Jean-Luc Picard or Data and/or Lore and/or B4 as they are marvelous creations of sci-fi ever, yep better than Kirk and his pet, Spock. lol.

one thing can people stop saying the doctor, he seems to be the easy way out for bored people, if you do mention him at least say which of the 10 do you like the most, its getting annoying


----------



## Barristan

Chewbacca, totally the unsung hero of all the Star Wars films


----------



## Joel007

Yeah, i think it was Luceno who was told to kill him off. He got death threats after that. 

We love Boba Fett!


----------



## Beaker

Heroine:
Mara - Lady of the Acoma
from Raymond E Fiest and Janny Wurts "Daughter of the Empire" series.
Family killed, left almost powerless has to marry worst enemy on the way back to the very top by the end of the trilogy.  Quite a resume!

Villain:
The emperor Palpatine / Darth Sideous

Hero:
Darth Vader / Anakin Skywalker - he took his time getting there,  but hero in the end


----------



## Thadlerian

Phobos said:


> Anasurimbor Kellhus of the Prince of Nothing series is probably the most interesting and engaging character ever written.


I think Kellhus is just a little to powerful (but then again, I haven't even finished The Warrior Prophet...). I'd say Drusas Achamian. _That's_ a great character. Almost like a serious Rincewind.



			
				Azathoth said:
			
		

> I don't know if anyone else mentioned this, but I rather liked the crew from Farscape.


Oh yeah, forgot that. Pilot is great!


----------



## Phobos

I actually happen to hate Kellhus as a person the books and love Achamian but Kellhus definitely has more depth.


----------



## K. Riehl

Science Fiction: Gosseyn, the man with two brains!-From World of Null-A by Van Vogt
Fantasy: Corwin of Amber by Roger Zelazny


----------



## GrownUp

Who won this?


----------



## mosaix

GrownUp said:


> Who won this?



Don't know, but I want to add _*Kryten*_ from _*Red Dwarf.*_


----------



## Toby Frost

In fantasy: Alfred Prunesquallor from _Gormenghast_, followed by almost anyone else from _Gormenghast_, followed by Logen Ninefingers from _The First Law_ (although Logen's kind of done by the end of the books). And can I have Ryhope Wood as a character?

In SF: Horza from _Consider Phlebas_, Mandala from _The Forever War_ and Laurence Oliphant from _The Difference Engine_, all of whom feel like people rather than methods of proving the author's theory.

On TV: Jayne Cobb. Not just a man to laugh at but a flawed, 3D person (and one to laugh at). Sad to see him outdone by the psychic Mary-sue child, who was the worst thing in Firefly by a fair way.


----------



## white_wanderer

In Fantasy : I always liked either Sparhawk (david Eddings Elenium) or Druss the Legend.  Both fantastic characters.  Both leaders, charismatic and fuelled by Duty and Honour.

In Scifi, there's a few people who've mentioned Joshua Calvert, but in Peter Hamilton's Nights Dawn Triliogy the character of Erick Thakrar has no special powers but is so driven by his duty that he even works alongside the people he despises and puts his own life at risk just to pass on some information.

Obi-wan gets an honourable mention here i think.  If he hadn't have gone into seclusion you get the distinct impression that he could have defeated the whole empire without breaking a sweat.  It's a shame that Vader defeated him in A New Hope!


----------



## GrownUp

white_wanderer said:


> In Fantasy : I always liked either Sparhawk (david Eddings Elenium) or Druss the Legend.  Both fantastic characters.  Both leaders, charismatic and fuelled by Duty and Honour.
> 
> In Scifi, there's a few people who've mentioned Joshua Calvert, but in Peter Hamilton's Nights Dawn Triliogy the character of Erick Thakrar has no special powers but is so driven by his duty that he even works alongside the people he despises and puts his own life at risk just to pass on some information.
> 
> Obi-wan gets an honourable mention here i think.  If he hadn't have gone into seclusion you get the distinct impression that he could have defeated the whole empire without breaking a sweat.  It's a shame that Vader defeated him in A New Hope!



Did he defeat him? I rather think it was a choice, to evolve (like Pokemon do, after battles, into different, completely baffling Pokemon). A (gosh,  morbid) gift to Luke?

_If you strike me down, I shall become more powerful than you could possibly imagine. _


----------



## Boneman

_If you strike me down, I shall become more powerful than you could possibly imagine. _

There have been threads discussing that 'non-event' so I won't go into it. Favourite character? Corwin of Amber - what that guy went through to fight for, to achieve and then walk away from, was incredible... Although I always liked Gurney Halleck in the original (those written by Frank, not the pale imitations that followed) Dune series. 

TV/Film?: Buffy... but then how could I leave out Hiro Nakamura?

Not an easy question to answer...


----------



## J Riff

CRAG, from Fredric Browns  Rogue in Space.


----------



## reiver33

Scorpius from Farscape
Malcolm Reynolds (Mal) from Firefly
Emperor palpatine from Star Wars


----------



## The DeadMan

reiver33 said:


> Scorpius from Farscape
> Malcolm Reynolds (Mal) from Firefly
> Emperor palpatine from Star Wars


I definitely agree about Malcolm Reynolds!


----------



## Xelebes

Lawrence Waterhouse from Neal Stephenson's Cryptonomicon.


----------



## Mouse

reiver33 said:


> Scorpius from Farscape
> Malcolm Reynolds (Mal) from Firefly
> Emperor palpatine from Star Wars



I'll second Scorpius. And add Stark. Loved that crazy one-eyed loon. Did anybody see Scorpius in Lost?

Can I add DeWitt from Dollhouse too, or doesn't that count?


----------



## Starbeast

So many good ones have been mentioned, so I'll keep it brief.

*Dr Zachary Smith (Jonathan Harris)* - Original _LOST in SPACE _series.

*Wolverine (Hugh Jackman) *- from _The X-MEN_ a brave, no non-sense kind of guy with a heart of gold

*Dr Who (Tom Baker)* - odd at times, funny and enjoyable to watch


----------



## ColdBurn

Damn, Starbeast, you read my mind. Zachary Smith (AKA Jonathan Harris):  campiest character in history, next to Cpt. Kirk!


----------



## ValerieJLong

My favorite in books: David Weber's Alicia DeVries (In Fury Born)
Movies: can't think someone up that's not mentioned a hundred times yet.


----------



## A_J_Lath

reiver33 said:


> Scorpius from Farscape
> Malcolm Reynolds (Mal) from Firefly
> Emperor palpatine from Star Wars


 
Palp/Emperor/Darth Sid - seconded!

Frankly, he was the best thing in the prequels - helped, in no small part, by the fact that Ian McDiarmuid seemed the only actor there who got the hang of acting in a blue studio (maybe all his theatre experience helped, I dunno). I've always had a thing for the more cerebral baddies anyway - and Darth Sidious delivered in spades, IMO.

Pity we never got to see Darth Sid send some force lighting Jar Jar's way, thoroughly cooking the beast in the process. "Hmmm - tastes like shrimp..."


----------



## The DeadMan

A_J_Lath said:


> Pity we never got to see Darth Sid send some force lighting Jar Jar's way, thoroughly cooking the beast in the process. "Hmmm - tastes like shrimp..."


I agree! At least they toned Jar Jar down some in the two following movies.


----------



## A_J_Lath

^^I liked the irony of making Jar Jar pretty much responsible for the creation of the Galactic Empire by way of his pathetic joiner casting vote.

'Issa no' my fault!'

'Issa f**kin is!'


----------



## reiver33

Argh! Damn, you! I'd managed to expunge bloody Jar-Jar from my memory and now you've brought it all flooding back!!!!


----------



## A_J_Lath

^^Relax ... I'm talking force-lightning fried Jar-Jar here. Imagine it squealing like a lobster in the pot. That'll help.

On the menu:

One fried gungan, made palatable by Palpatine. Side order of Mon Calamari at no extra cost.

(even though Admiral Akbar was pretty cool ... hell, even a serving of Jar Jar needs a better character to make it taste better!)


----------



## The_African

Anyawu from Octavia Butler's Patternmaster series

Sarah Connor from Terminator

John Connor from Terminator

Captain Kathryn Janeway from ST: Voyager

Dr. Bashir from ST: Deep Space Nine

Commander/Captain Benjamin Sisko from ST: Deep Space Nine

Captain Jean Luc Picard from ST: The Next Generations

Ender from Ender's Game

Angel from Buffy

Jeremiah from Jeremiah (tv show)

etc.


----------



## gurneyman

Rick Deckard from "Blade Runner"....

Gurney Halleck of "Dune" (go figure)...

Alexander DeLarge (Alexander the Large in the book) A Clockwork Orange....

Londo Mollari: "Babylon 5"


----------



## Mouse

Mouse said:


> I'll second Scorpius. And add Stark. Loved that crazy one-eyed loon. Did anybody see Scorpius in Lost?
> 
> Can I add DeWitt from Dollhouse too, or doesn't that count?



Just because I've now started watching _Firefly_, I'll add Wash to my list. Mostly because I want Alan Tudyk's babies.

What? Is that not a valid reason?


----------



## Tinsel

James Tiberius Kirk is the best science fiction character of all time.

Now you can close this thread!

Kirk was able to fight after being set back because he had developed a team sense, and he was willing to understand through trusting that defiance which would appear along with an answer. And Kirk hid, and his crew knew that the captain set the crew in high esteem.


----------



## AE35Unit

Hmmm,the robot in Forbidden Planet,one of THE  best sf films ever.
Or Rutger Hauer's bad guy in Bladerunner.
Or Spock from ST.
Or how about HAL!  
Luis Wu from Ringworld?
Gren from Hothouse?
See,its just not possible to pick one!


----------



## Rand

Boneman said:


> _If you strike me down, I shall become more powerful than you could possibly imagine. _
> 
> There have been threads discussing that 'non-event' so I won't go into it. Favourite character? Corwin of Amber - what that guy went through to fight for, to achieve and then walk away from, was incredible... Although I always liked Gurney Halleck in the original (those written by Frank, not the pale imitations that followed) Dune series.
> 
> TV/Film?: Buffy... but then how could I leave out Hiro Nakamura?
> 
> Not an easy question to answer...




I'll back you on Buffy for television, although The Doctor (almost all 50 of them, excluding Colin Baker and Patrick Troughton who were both were quite sad in the role) is way up there.

SF Novel - Paul Atreides (Dune)

Fantasy Novel - Arutha CoDoin (Riftwar saga)

SF movie - I have to go cross genre and say Wolverine.

If I only get one pick, it's Paul Atreides.


----------



## Richard B

Gilbert Gosseyn - A E Van Vogt's Null A trilogy
Nicholas van Rijn - Poul Anderson
Ensign Flandry - Poul Anderson
Retief - Kieth Laumer
Captain James Conrad -  Edmund Cooper (Expendables)


----------



## kcartlidge

There are many characters mentioned here from Star Wars and Star Trek. I have to say all the characters from both are nothing but cardboard jokes (including Skywalker, Solo and Kirk).

The best science fiction character of ALL TIME is, unless I think of another one I've neglected to consider, probably G'Kar if we talk screen. When it comes to literature there are just too many to narrow down to one so I won't bother - sorry.


----------



## GrantG

Let me dispense with the amateur opinions...

Book: Gully Foyle (Louis Wu maybe comes in second)

Movie: Hal 9000 (although I sure do like Kuato from Total Recall)

TV: The Doctor (or The Crypt Keeper, though I guess that isn't very science fictional)


----------



## Captain Campion

The_African said:


> Anyawu from Octavia Butler's Patternmaster series
> 
> Sarah Connor from Terminator
> 
> John Connor from Terminator
> 
> Captain Kathryn Janeway from ST: Voyager
> 
> Dr. Bashir from ST: Deep Space Nine
> 
> *Commander/Captain Benjamin Sisko from ST: Deep Space Nine*
> 
> Captain Jean Luc Picard from ST: The Next Generations
> 
> Ender from Ender's Game
> 
> Angel from Buffy
> 
> Jeremiah from Jeremiah (tv show)
> 
> etc.


 
I have to agree on this one. He was one of the best and most fully-realized characters in the Star Trek universe without resorting to gimmicks to bring out those character traits. He's one of the few in TNG (and beyond) who I think would have been perfectly at home in the original series.

Avery Brooks deserved a lot more credit for how well he handled this character. I don't know if his performance ever got due credit.


----------



## Croaker

One of my favorites that I don't recall seeing already listed:

Aiken Drum from Julian May's "Saga of Pliocene Exile."

Reminds me a lot of another character I enjoy very much, Tyrion Lannister. I have a real soft spot for flawed people and personalities.

PS - First post. Just found the forum the other night. Fantastic stuff going on here. Peace.


----------



## Redthing

Paul Atreides (Dune)
R. Daneel Olivaw (Robot/Foundation Series)
Arthur Dent
Ender Wiggin
Ptath (The Book of Ptath, by Van Vogt)

If I had to pick one, I'd totally pick Paul Atreides.


----------



## True Blue Mug

Cugel the Clever sticks with me for some reason, but then there are so many great characters.


----------



## clovis-man

I admit to not having scanned every post in this thread, but I somehow suspect that this is a name that hasn't been mentioned yet:

*Ferdinand Feghoot*

May he live forever!

Through Time and Space with Ferdinand Feghoot: The First Forty-Five Feghoot Adventures with Five More Never Previously Heard from by Grendel Briarton

Feghoots


----------



## John Thiel

The best should say he's the best--perhaps Dopelle from WHAT MAD UNIVERSE, or Flash Gordon.

I'd like John Carter in the running---he does a bit of modified bragging, comes out on top, and was one of the earliest sf adventure characters.

Let's not end up with THE MAN WHO FOLDED HIMSELF.


----------



## My Atomic Tales

Abslom Daak, Dalek Killer. I always thought he was pretty cool for a cartoon character.


----------



## Junsui0110

Darken Rahl said:


> Best villian... me. Evil incarnate, power is all that matters.


 
Darken Rahl is a giant tool. Jagang is more evil than Darken. 

Imo the best science fiction character of all time is probably Ender Wiggin.
I mean, c'mon. Who else can commit xenocide before they even get laid?


----------



## mdlachlan

HAL from 2001.
'Open the pod bay doors HAL.'
'I'm sorry, Dave, I'm afraid I can't do that.'
'What's the problem?'
'I think you know what the problem is just as well as I do...'
That is one scary computer.


----------



## AE35Unit

mdlachlan said:


> HAL from 2001.
> 'Open the pod bay doors HAL.'
> 'I'm sorry, Dave, I'm afraid I can't do that.'
> 'What's the problem?'
> 'I think you know what the problem is just as well as I do...'
> That is one scary computer.


Indeed. The computer finds itself in a moral dilemma when told to keep a secret from the crew- it gets confused and goes off kilter as a resullt


----------



## John Thiel

That's the story that raises the question, do people program a computer, or does the computer program itself?

I think this situation was originally highlighted in "The Proud Robot" by Lewis Padgett.


----------



## old wallie

My goodness, my all time favorite is LAZERIUS LONG.  So many characters tend to be shadows of him.

Then there is, in fantasy, CORWIN OF AMBER.


----------



## Menion

Han Solo or Sam Vimes
(Star wars) (Discworld)


----------



## paranoid marvin

The Big Z by a long way.

Zap Brannigan is like a cross between Captain Kirk and Flash Gordon , but far more...human... than either. A real sci-fi hero , but one to whom we can all relate.


----------



## John Thiel

The best character has just got to be a hero, or, if we are after something different, a villain, as villains carry the antithesis. A character is an individual rather than a participant.


----------



## John Thiel

The discussion's been going on for six years now; perhaps there should be a summary of the top ten choices, as prophesied. When it says "of all time" in the topic title, it means business.


----------



## Radix

Lazarus Long (Heinlein) or Kickaha (Farmer)


----------

